# Free one pound bag of Dogwell Nutrisca - grain free .....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This offer is from Dogswell page on facebook. They are sending out free samples of their new Nutrisca food, which is grain free.

Nutrisca

Do you feed your dog grain-free food? If so, we'd like to send you a free bag of our 1lb NUTRISCA dry dog food to try out and tell us what you think! All you have to do is email [email protected] (Subject: TEST NUTRISCA), and tell us what brand you currently feed your dog, the age and breed of your dog, which flavor of NUTRISCA you want to try: Lamb or Chicken, and the address to ship you the bag. This is a limited time offer, so don't miss out on the chance to try the best grain-free dog food for FREE!!! *To participate you must agree to email us your feedback and allow us to publish your comments. All contact information will be kept strictly confidential.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

WOW! Thanks Tracy, I may have to check this out!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Gonna try it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got this sample today. It's a nice 1 pound bag. 

Gave Brody a couple kibbles just to see what he'd think and he crunched them right down! ha! I can't remember the last time a kibble passed those raw fed lips. LOL!!! 

It would be nice for traveling, etc. Seems like a top notch product. And it must taste good because Brody is the king of picky.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

have you got to be in the US to recieve it?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks Tracy!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

codyann said:


> have you got to be in the US to recieve it?


I would guess so but don't know for sure!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Which did you get for Brody, Tracy? The lamb or the chicken?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> Which did you get for Brody, Tracy? The lamb or the chicken?


I got the lamb.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you! That's what I got as well.  Hope they like it! Doubt I'll switch to it either way, but curious since it's free.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay Tracy! Thank you! Shayley & Kizzie are getting the Chicken!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Geez louise!!! You got it already?!?! How long after you submitted your request did you receive the bag? (We are trying the lamb, too!)


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I would guess so but don't know for sure!


i have just had a email back and you have to be in the US to recieve this, thanks though as i have sent it to a friend in the us


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I ordered it on the 10th and got it today on the 23rd so it took about 2 weeks.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Okie doke. Mine should be here sometime next week or so then... Hopefully!!  By the way, thanks for the info on this give-away!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I got mine in the mail today too! Gave the dogs a tiny bit after their dinner and they loved it. My pack gives it a paws up for taste at least.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can order it online? It sounds like a good food, but there are no stores within 100 miles of me.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Is it still available??*

Yes theres a online store on one of Tracys links in first post.
Nutrisca

Is this free offer still going on??


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Yes theres a online store on one of Tracys links in first post.
> Nutrisca
> 
> Is this free offer still going on??


Not sure if it's still going on or not.

Ok, obviously I was a little too tired when I went to the site last night.  I had gone to the site, because that's how I knew there were no stores within 100 miles of me. I just didn't look hard enough, because when I went into "My Account", all I saw to order were the treats...not the food. I found it though.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Is this free offer still going on??


They are not currently taking more requests for the free trial offer but they do have 1 lb sample bags available to purchase off their website with free shipping.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Haha! I spoke too soon yesterday. I just needed to get off my lazy butt and go get it in the mail!  Haven't tried it yet, but I hope mine like it as much as everyone else's!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Well my three dogs each had only 4 pieces of the Nutrisca kibble (chicken formula) last night and strangely all three of them had soft stool this morning. Weird since all three had soft stool this morning and that was the only change in their diet. Not sure if it was the Nutrisca but I will not feed it today and see what happens. :-/ If they return back to normal then I'll give it a try tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Well my three dogs each had only 4 pieces of the Nutrisca kibble (chicken formula) last night and strangely all three of them had soft stool this morning. Weird since all three had soft stool this morning and that was the only change in their diet. Not sure if it was the Nutrisca but I will not feed it today and see what happens. :-/ If they return back to normal then I'll give it a try tomorrow maybe.


Brody ate about 10 kibbles of the lamb and chickpea formula and then wasn't hungry for his regular raw meal last night. This morning he had a normal stool. 

His little system is used to all kinds of different foods so maybe that is the difference?? Your guys have a big variety though too. Hmmmm......


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I somehow missed this the first time around, but sent away for it last night and got a reply that I will still be getting my sample. I'm very interested in it, Chickpea Flour is my hubby and I's 'go to' flour now. It's one of the ones he doesn't react to.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I emailed them on the 23rd got a email this morning they are shipping me the free trial


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I was impressed with the packaging. It was in a little mini bag, not like the cheapy samples that are sometimes handed out by dog food companies. Mine came priority mail in a priority box and cost them $5.00 to mail to me. You don't see too many companies doing that in this day and age.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> Well my three dogs each had only 4 pieces of the Nutrisca kibble (chicken formula) last night and strangely all three of them had soft stool this morning. Weird since all three had soft stool this morning and that was the only change in their diet. Not sure if it was the Nutrisca but I will not feed it today and see what happens. :-/ If they return back to normal then I'll give it a try tomorrow maybe.


Interesting, doesn't seem like 4 kibbles would be enough to make a change, especially with your husky! Be sure to let us know how today is. 



Brodysmom said:


> I was impressed with the packaging. It was in a little mini bag, not like the cheapy samples that are sometimes handed out by dog food companies. Mine came priority mail in a priority box and cost them $5.00 to mail to me. You don't see too many companies doing that in this day and age.


I was very impressed, too. It showed up in less than a week after I emailed with them, and just as you said, in a priority shipping box and a real bag, not a ziplock with handwriting on it.  
They sure are making a good impression!


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> They are not currently taking more requests for the free trial offer but they do have 1 lb sample bags available to purchase off their website with free shipping.


Actually, per the email I just received they are still sending them out to people that feed grain-free dry food. You're right about the 1lb trial bag, though.  I hope it's ok to quote the email below...



> Thank you so much for contacting DOGSWELL® and taking the time to provide us with your information. Unfortunately at this time, our free NUTRISCA™ Trial bag program is limited to people who are currently feeding their dogs grain free dry food. If we decide to expand our trial testing we will be sure to contact you! We are offering trial size bags on our website Home for $3.99 with free shipping. Again, thank you for your time and hope you have a great day.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ...


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I see good I feed small breed adult wellness at the moment which is grain free


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Just got a email from them and my sample is on the way!!
They are still giving them out!!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I simply told them that even though I'm not feeding a grain-free food currently, I am doing research and trying to decide which grain-free food will be best for my 3, and that I would love to give their product a try. They still wanted to know what kind of food I am currently feeding, but were happy to send me the free bag.  
May or may not work for others, but asking politely never hurts! eacewink:


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Attaching a photo of our chi seemed to help too!!
She really liked our siggy.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody ate about 10 kibbles of the lamb and chickpea formula and then wasn't hungry for his regular raw meal last night. This morning he had a normal stool.
> 
> His little system is used to all kinds of different foods so maybe that is the difference?? Your guys have a big variety though too. Hmmmm......


All 3 of mine get a ton of variety, they get a variety of HK formulas as a base and they get a pretty good rotation of cooked meat, raw meat, canned foods and even premium kibbles. I don't think it would be a lack of variety in our case truthfully.




LovesMyPups said:


> Interesting, doesn't seem like 4 kibbles would be enough to make a change, especially with your husky! Be sure to let us know how today is.


Both Faith and Dakota, my husky, are extremely food sensitive. If a certain kibble does not agree with my husky, I kid you not ONE single piece of kibble can give him diarrhea. Him and Faith are both THAT sensitive. Glory on the other hand has an iron stomach so it is weird for her to have soft stool. 




FurKidMommy said:


> Actually, per the email I just received they are still sending them out to people that feed grain-free dry food. You're right about the 1lb trial bag, though.


That's great! Thanks for proving me wrong and I'm glad you will be able to take advantage of such a great offer.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I got my free sample a couple of days ago. We haven't tried it yet. Probably on friday we will. I asked for the chicken because i know leila isn't sensitive to chicken.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

It took a few days for my pups to get accustomed to the Nutrisca (chicken) but once they did, they all did absolutely wonderful on it mixed with their Honest Kitchen. On the Nutrisca their stools got smaller and stayed very firm. They all loved the flavor and I like the ingredients. We've got a big two thumbs up for Nutrisca, I just might get a small bag to mix with their HK every now and then for variety.


----------

